# Top o heater



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Had a call for electric water heater not working. Thermostats were bad, and it took some convincing to let me at least get rid of the cpvc direct to water heater. Thought I would add pex and copper to cover my base. :laughing:


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Atleast the original plumbing didn't have any hackbites holding it together. 

Nice repair btw, it's good to see that copper coming off the heater.

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## CTs2p2 (Dec 6, 2011)

What's that 1/2 line feeding that won't have water going to it if the water heater needs to shut down?


----------



## seanny deep (Jan 28, 2012)

Thermal expansion tank is my guess thou their shouldn't be a valve on it.


----------



## billy_awesome (Dec 19, 2011)

seanny deep said:


> Thermal expansion tank is my guess thou their shouldn't be a valve on it.


What if you need to service/replace the tank?

Expansion tanks should all have shutoff valves and hose bibs to drain.


----------



## justin (May 14, 2010)

billy_awesome said:


> What if you need to service/replace the tank?
> 
> Expansion tanks should all have shutoff valves and hose bibs to drain.


uh oh . i think this is gonna be a good one . here they come.


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

Why not just do the whole repipe in copper? You switched to pex for a foot or two? I've never bought, used, or even seen pex installed so maybe that's where my opinion comes from. But still, why first question stands.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

Michaelcookplum said:


> Why not just do the whole repipe in copper? You switched to pex for a foot or two? I've never bought, used, or even seen pex installed so maybe that's where my opinion comes from. But still, why first question stands.


 

My thoughts exactly, and gods. 







​


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

No expansion tank required here. 

1/2 inch feed is for a recirc line. 

As for pec, I didn't feel like running copper. The customer was squeaky about everything so quick was better.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

Indie said:


> No expansion tank required here.
> 
> 1/2 inch feed is for a recirc line.
> 
> As for pec, I didn't feel like running copper. The customer was squeaky about everything so quick was better.


I don't see a check valve for that recirc. line.





Paul


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

rocksteady said:


> I don't see a check valve for that recirc. line.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There wasn't one, and because the pump is not in use I did not put one in. The intention is to put in a new heater later this year. All repairs were to keep cost to a minimum, and buy time. Although I think they could have swung a new one. 

Hoping that I get a chance to correct more than what you see in the picture, but I doubt this guy will call until things go bad. Again, its another one of those houses that you can't believe past inspection. If it was inspected at all, which boggles the mind.


----------



## Plumbdog (Jan 27, 2009)

billy_awesome said:


> What if you need to service/replace the tank?
> 
> Expansion tanks should all have shutoff valves and hose bibs to drain.


 
Whats to stop some HO from shuting the valve to the exp tank? Then you might as well not have one.

How hard is it to shut down the water for a few minutes open a couple of faucets and do the quick change out? What maybe a cup of water spilt?


----------



## Bayside500 (May 16, 2009)

wow, now there are 3 kinds of pipe on that heater, good job LOL

should have just used brass MIP x CPVC adapters and reconnected it that way, that way you wouldn't have to break their budget by installing dielectric unions.


----------



## Bayside500 (May 16, 2009)

also that wire is no way to code here


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Bayside500 said:


> also that wire is no way to code here


 






Right, it's supposed to be hard-wired, and there is supposed to be a switch on the wall to turn off power to the W/H.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Tommy plumber said:


> Right, it's supposed to be hard-wired, and there is supposed to be a switch on the wall to turn off power to the W/H.


There is a disconnect on the wall to the left you can't see it. Electrical code in our area does not say it needs to be in conduit, so technically it's alright.


----------



## Paton plumbing (Jan 3, 2012)

Are vacuum breakers not used in you area


----------

